# Fork straightening methods for blade forks



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 15, 2020)

This seems pretty straight forward( get what I did there..lol) and might be of some help if you don't have or wish to get expensive gear. Be safe if you try it. I'm actually looking for a.method to fix one side of the blade fork that dented back only on one side. If you have any tips of your own or see a video post it here. Good luck...


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 15, 2020)

I was actually just explaining this method to another member that came to visit and purchase a bike. I have used this on several forks. Actually got the idea from watching one of those fork-straightening tools. It just looked like a jack with notches to fit the axle and a curve and slot to fit the BB, so for my next bent fork, I grabbed a block of wood and a scissor jack.


----------



## RustySprockets (Dec 16, 2020)

I've also heard of folks straightening a fork by spinning it around and applying a ratchet strap between the BB and a dummy axle.  Not as elegant, but it apparently gets the job done.


----------



## ricobike (Dec 16, 2020)

It's a good method.  Definitely needs some notches to ensure it doesn't go sproing.  I watch all of these even though I have a little brute.  I got lucky years ago and picked one up at Bucyrus for cheap (remember Bucyrus?).  That being said, this method is great but if you can find a little brute, don't hesitate to get it.  Why?  You don't even have to take your bike apart to fix the fork.  Flip the bike over, attach the little brute, click click, straightened fork.  It's so easy it feels sinful .  But I do like the method shown here and would probably use it (with aforementioned modifications) if I didn't have the little brute.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 16, 2020)

Keep in mind that this method applies to a specific type of bend where the fork is bent back  evenly on both sides, without twist or side-to-side bending. Do not attempt this method on a fork that has twisted or has taken a side-to-side bend, or an uneven bend because it may result in over-stressing the fork. For more complicated bends, removing the fork from the bike, placing the fork in a jig, and then using the frame/fork arm to straighten is the correct approach. For the fork ends, the dropout sticks should be used to do finish straightening and wheel alignment. Then re-assemble and check for pull while riding. If necessary, repeat the alignment until it tracks straight.


----------



## JLF (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the video!  I’ve needed to figure out how do straighten a few forks.

Seems like this way could / would work with the bike right side up and the blocks of wood and jack resting on the floor.  Not necessary to have the bike upside down as shown?


----------



## Retro Flutter (Dec 18, 2020)

I've got 3 bent forks that are bent on the steerer ( 2 are from similar CCM 1940s stepthrough bikes(tall steerer tubes, like 10'') and one is from a 1970s CCM Scrambler muscle bike), I'm wondering how it'd be possible to fix those? The jack method seems to work if the bend is in the crown of the fork.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2020)

There is a member in VT that offers that service. Search it in the service section if you can not find it get back and I can help out.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 26, 2021)

Seems like every spare fork I have is bent.  This particular one looks good enough side to side so may have just been bent straight back.  The method shown in the video may work for this one. It looks to be for a 28 inch bike.... No idea what kind though. I'm a "good enough" kinda guy. If I could use a pry bar and vice I would.


----------



## kirk thomas (Feb 27, 2021)

If your forks are still on your bike and there is no fender just bang the wheel against a cement wall while holding the bars and standing over the bike. That is how we used to do it when we were kids and never thought about buying or making a tool for it.
Ha- Ha and it really works just don't slam the wall to hard.


----------

